# egress window code



## darcar (Jul 25, 2011)

Is anyone aware of when egress windows first became a requirement?

What year, etc?

Thanks


----------



## fatboy (Jul 25, 2011)

If memory serves correctly, the 1976 UBC was the first time that minimum size was addressed. Could be wrong......I'm at home, so throwing a WAG out there, based on memory.


----------



## brudgers (Jul 25, 2011)

First, there is no such thing as an egress window.

The idea behind emergency escape and rescue openings goes way back to the early days of the NFPA life safety code.

The principal is that sleeping spaces should have two means of escape in the event of a fire and means of escape is a better concept to use in dwellings since doorways do not meet ordinary egress requirements.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 25, 2011)

Before 10/16/1964 Various UBC requirements

1964-UBC

Maximum Sill Height 48 in

Minimum Net Opening 5 sq. ft

Width Height 24 in x 24 in


----------



## texasbo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a 1927 UBC, and egress windows were not required. The next oldest is 1976, and egress windows were required, 5.7 sq ft, height 24", width 20", this section was shown as a change, but I have no idea what requirements were in '73.

And yes, they were called egress windows.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 25, 2011)

I stand corrected....I was pounding nails back then, just seemed like all the sudden it was a big deal, size wise. Maybe the shift from 5 s.f., to 5.7.........


----------



## ewenme (Jul 25, 2011)

As an aside: 1973 was the year smoke detectors were introduced into the codes. In retrospect, not that long ago. Escape and rescue windows were ahead of the smoke detectors. Most interesting to see how things make their way into the codes, and then the changes that happen along the way.


----------



## Architect1281 (Jul 25, 2011)

The emergency escape and rescue window came in some  time after designers popularized the high ribbon row windows in house types similar to The "DECK HOUSE" when first introducced the window areas were all elevated an attempt to stylize - the result SMOKE STAYS HIGH and if you woke up before choking you would crawl at floor line and not reach a window sill.

and also the rescue aspect of the window was not appropriate even for the tallest fire fighters

tha example of the designs is the top B&W photo here http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/12/acorn-houses-1947-2008.php

pretty popular in new england at the time I was a young designer, everyone would bring me the design book and say I want one like this?


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 26, 2011)

Those ribbon windows make for great ventilation when you are the vent man at a house fire; escape...not so much.  I have those in my 1950's vintage tract shack.

I can stand on my bed to get out of that window, or use the double-hung...which I enlarged when I moved in (you know, common sense...before I knew code).


----------



## darcar (Jul 26, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Before 10/16/1964 Various UBC requirements1964-UBC
> 
> Maximum Sill Height 48 in
> 
> ...


It looks like 1964  is the earliest anyone could find "egress" in the code eh?... thanks


----------



## mark handler (Jul 26, 2011)

darcar said:
			
		

> It looks like 1964  is the earliest anyone could find "egress" in the code eh?... thanks


egress window codes, *Not "Egress" *


----------



## JBI (Jul 26, 2011)

The real question is when did any particular jurisdiction actually enforce any codes?

 It doesn't matter how long egress windows have been in codes if the particular jurisdiction only began enforcing codes 5 years ago, then that is how long they've been 'required'.

Historically, 'emergency egress windows', 'egress windows' and 'emergenct escape windows' all pre-date 'emergency escape and rescue openings'. At the onset of these requirements there was little (if any) internal rescue as a matter of protocol - no SCBA made it a dicey proposition at best. With the advent of SCBA and all the other neat gadgets developed over the last quarter century, the philosophy has been shifting from 'emergency egress' to 'emergency escape_ and rescue'_, hence the nomenclature and the increased sizes. NYS's first mandatory code required 4 sf with 18" minimum in the least dimnension for quite some time. A step down from the 5 sf in its' voluntary predecessor or the national models at the time (something about energy conservation in the late 70's?), and designed almost exclusively for getting out, not in.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 26, 2011)

JBI said:
			
		

> The real question is when did any particular jurisdiction actually enforce any codes?


Not the question asked


----------



## darcar (Jul 27, 2011)

you guys get snippy in here... i like it!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 3, 2011)

BOCA/1970 

603.4 Single-Exit Construction: Every sleeping room, in buildings permitted by sections 611.1 and 611.3 to have only one (1) exitway, unless it has two (2) doors providing separate ways of escape, or has a door leading directly to the outside of the building, shall have at least one (1) outside window which can be opened from the inside without the use of tools and of such design that it may serve as an emergency exit if the normal avenues of escape are blocked. The sill of such windows shall not be more than three and one-half (3½) feet above the floor.

ONE AND TWO FAMILY DWELLING CODE 1971

Exits 

Sec. R-211. Not less than one exit conforming to this Chapter shall be provided from each dwelling unit.

Sleeping rooms shall have at least one openable window or exterior door to permit emergency exit or rescue. Where windows are provided they shall have a sill height of not more than 48 inches above the floor and shall provide not less than 5 square feet of openable area with no dimension less than 22 inches.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 3, 2011)

My grandads Jurassic code book section 1-1 states:  If a brontossurus appears at the front egress window, exiting should be to the back of the cave for all habitants of the cave.

This code was apealed in the Mesozoic code book that followed!

Hope this helps!

pc1


----------



## codeworks (Aug 3, 2011)

Hamurabi wrote the first on record  as far back as I could find. " if a man build a house for some one and it falls down, the man that built that house shall be stoned to death". there's more to it than that, but i don't have the inclination


----------

